# Band



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

band is 4 lusers


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

*ok*

think that all you want,but its gonna get me a full ride to collage...we will see who the losers are after that.


----------



## devbuc (Aug 14, 2006)

*It ain't Free*



teenarcher36 said:


> think that all you want,but its gonna get me a full ride to collage...we will see who the losers are after that.


When you go to college, are you going to have enough money to buy the stuff you need like books, fees, supplies (notebooks, pens, pencils, etc.), rent for a room or dorm, board, and many other things?

And how will being in the band make you go to college for free? You probably mean that it gives you credits, you need a certain amount of credits to graduate. So, you'll have to pay for tuition. But... you can apply for scholarships. The only way you can get scholarships are: really smart, sports star, and I don't know what else (look it up yourself.) Join the football team.

If you are wanting to go to an University, you should go to a Community College for 2-4 years. You can transfer to a university with your credits you got in community college. And you can get scholarships from your old college to get in the University. 

I'm planning to go to my local community college and study Automotive Technology so I can work as a Automotive Mechanic. I play football:thumbs_up , band is for weenies:thumbs_do (not rock bands.)


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

downey said:


> band is 4 lusers



Now come on downey thats a lil mean......even though Its kinda true.:thumbs_up ...No offense anyone!:shade:


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

i no


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Band took you to HAwaii? I think I would "wander off" and start making some guava's and chasing piggies... 

I know alot of people in band. The only problem I have with it is when music is the biggest part of their life... but what do I know? I play with sticks all the time!!!!!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

:tongue: :tongue:


kegan said:


> Band took you to HAwaii? I think I would "wander off" and start making some guava's and chasing piggies...
> 
> I know alot of people in band. The only problem I have with it is when music is the biggest part of their life... but what do I know? I play with sticks all the time!!!!!


HAHA kegan you beleive you are a caveman dont you?:tongue: ........Do you live far,far,far,far away from civilization?:wink: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

*yup*

your right..im sorry you would have to think to much to be in band


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

teenarcher36 said:


> your right..im sorry you would have to think to much to be in band


HAHA thats funny if you were directing that to me,......what are you sayin neways?:cocktail: ......Band doesent take that much "thinking" as you put it really..., But a thread like this should go in the shade tree or you should expect a few smart A## comments like the ones posted,:wink:


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Where did band come from on an archery forum?


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

BowHunter6666 said:


> Where did band come from on an archery forum?


ditto


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> HAHA kegan you beleive you are a caveman dont you?:tongue: ........Do you live far,far,far,far away from civilization?:wink: :tongue: :tongue:


 Yup, but the unfortunate part is that it's true. Now we don't go on vacations anymore. 

Far away? No. But I want to:wink:... (evil caveman chuckle):wink:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

kegan said:


> Yup, but the unfortunate part is that it's true. Now we don't go on vacations anymore.
> 
> Far away? No. But I want to:wink:... (evil caveman chuckle):wink:


Lol wow, Is that what you tell yourself so you have a reson to poach?:tongue: :tongue: ...haha, Well Im glad you are a caveman.:wink:


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

i was in band because the band teacher was cool we either went outside or to the gym 3 outta 5 days a week .and he was a good techer to we went through songs like clock work but his mom got bad and we got a guy who wanted to make us right a 2 page essay if we didnt show up for a concert or quiz us on how good we play there ''WAS'' 14 kids in the 8th grade band now theres five the ones who's parents wouldnt let them quit im not saying im a quiter ive played football for four years and plan on playing high school ball then maybe college but thats down the road a ways


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Lol wow, Is that what you tell yourself so you have a reson to poach?:tongue: :tongue: ...haha, Well Im glad you are a caveman.:wink:


Naw, I don't poach. too many crooks around here do- besides, archery season in PA is SIX WEEKS LONG.

Shameful if you can't get something in that time... even if it's with a stick:wink:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

kegan said:


> Naw, I don't poach. too many crooks around here do- besides, archery season in PA is SIX WEEKS LONG.
> 
> Shameful if you can't get something in that time... even if it's with a stick:wink:


HAHA, Dang you are lucky 6 weeks~!!!!!!!........Now i wanna know what the limit is, Here in AK you can kill 5 deer total a year and i beleive the season is a month or 2 or 3 or 4 :wink:


----------



## Son of Meathook (Apr 16, 2007)

Im in band, I play Alto-clarinet :rockhard:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> HAHA, Dang you are lucky 6 weeks~!!!!!!!........Now i wanna know what the limit is, Here in AK you can kill 5 deer total a year and i beleive the season is a month or 2 or 3 or 4 :wink:


You get a buck tag with the license, can apply for one doe tag, then apply for any doe tags not bought the first time around.

The rules are really dumb, but you can take a max of three, and you get at least one tag for sure.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

kegan said:


> You get a buck tag with the license, can apply for one doe tag, then apply for any doe tags not bought the first time around.
> 
> The rules are really dumb, but you can take a max of three, and you get at least one tag for sure.


cool, cool


----------



## hammie (Apr 13, 2007)

*In Band*

I'm in marching and concert band. I play Flute.


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

I started in band in 8th grade. before the year was out, I challenged the 1st chair trumpet player for his seat and got it. He was a senior. I held 1st chair until I graduated. I played football as well which was a minor conflict. I went on to major in music in college on a full scholarship. After college, I played in a rock and roll band for 6 years before getting married. I never taught music but regret that I never really gave it a try. I wanted to play more than teach. I played in a community orchestra for several years. Music can certainly open many doors for you and give you a lot of options . With college, you can play in a military band and you are automaticly an officer after basic training. Military band members live a sweet life. It's basically practice, play for military functions, and lounge around the rest of the time. I forgot to mention, get paid.


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

That's good that you're doing so well in band, it will open alot of doors for you. Recently I became interested in applying to Stanford, but I was shot down. If I had stayed in my band (it was pretty good) I might have had a chance at getting in...
Keep practicing! Maybe you'll get into a good college with a fantastic archery team! (see? band stuff does relate to archery!  )


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

luser:mg:


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

downey said:


> luser:mg:


hmmmm I guess I am a 'luser' ;-)


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

no jest kiding


----------

